

Replicating the Silicon Valley Effect Outside the Valley - dgildeh
http://www.davidgildeh.com/blog/2011/09/23/replicating-silicon-valley-effect-outside-valley

======
spicyxtreme
i must say that this article hits a chord.. i'm running a startup from
Malaysia and the entrepreneurial community here is nascent to say the least..

i think that change will come about much quicker if the silicon valley
community reaches out to the rest of the world.

there are inherent benefits of them reaching out.. namely lower dev cost,
hungrier entrepreneurs and untapped talent..

500startups is doing a great job at this and it's a good thing for the
entrepreneurial community worldwide if this trend continues

